# Americans find Australians ‘bemusing’



## barryqwalsh (Feb 21, 2016)

HAYDEN COOPER: Now you've been away from Australia during a pretty tumultuous time politically. At what point did it become embarrassing to have to explain to the Americans that Australia had changed its prime minister again without an election?

KIM BEAZLEY: It's never been embarrassing, it's just been from the point of view of the Americans bemusing. I mean, they have not made an assumption from all of that that somehow or other Australia has achieved an unacceptable level of instability. They are just curious about a system which permitted so many changes. But they have noted, and it's something of course you always point out to them at the time, that there's great continuity administration on administration. So, it's not a - it's not been a difficult thing to explain, it's just been somewhat unusual.



Australia's ambassador to the US Kim Beazley wraps up his posting


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 21, 2016)

Um...and...?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Feb 21, 2016)

*It could also be said, that Australians find Americans bemusing! Especially when it comes to their gun culture and healthcare system.*


----------



## AZGAL (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## fncceo (Jul 3, 2018)

To be fair, the only Australians any American can name are Hugh Jackson, Mel Gibson, and that dingo that are Meryl Streep's baby.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jul 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> To be fair, the only Australians any American can name are Hugh Jackson, Mel Gibson, and that dingo that are Meryl Streep's baby.




What about Julia Gillard, or as President Obama called her, Gillarrrd?


----------

